# 13lbs gained in 8 weeks!!



## E.Swales (Jun 16, 2012)

I started lifting weights and decided to bulk up first, my starting weight was 175lbs and I weighed in yesterday at 188.8lbs I'm really pleased with this as my waistline has stayed the same throughout and also the weights and reps are increasing with every session. It goes to show that with dedication and hard work anybody can reach their goal (I'm a hardgainer and the only supplements i'm taking are multivitamins, fish oil caps and cnp promass weight gain shakes)


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

What does your diet look like?


----------



## E.Swales (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, haven't been on here a while this is my meal plan

Meal 1

2 weetabix w 125ml semi skimmed milk and 2 scoops cnp pro mass with 550ml semi skimmed milk

Mid morn snack

40g dry roasted nuts and banana

Meal 2

1 tin tuna with 100g uncooked pasta and 100g sweetcorn

Meal 3

125-150g chicken in a tortilla wrap

Meal 4

100g sirloin steak or 100g gammon steak with 200g potatoes/jacket potato with 100-150g veggies

PWO (Meal 5)

2 scoops cnp pro mass with 550ml semi skimmed milk

Evening snack

1 table spoon peanut butter

Meal 6 (before bed)

2 tablespoons cottage cheese and 1scoop cnp pro mass with 300ml semi skimmed milk

this averages around 3300kcals with 240g protein, 350g carbs and 90g fat approx


----------



## E.Swales (Jun 16, 2012)

I forgot to add I don't eat eggs, oats or wholemeal foods because my body is sensitive to these foods and when I have tried to eat them within 10 mins I'm suffering with terrible cramps and indigestion. I'm booked in to have a blood test later on this month so hopefully I will find out why.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It won't be all muscle mate, will be some water, glycogen, and fat regardless of your waistline. But if you are happy with it and you look good in the mirror then crack on 

Diet looks pretty good also mate


----------



## E.Swales (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'm happy with the progress so will carry on with this diet. I'm looking into buying some creatine to in the next couple of months as from what I've been told it can help increase my weight and strength, I'll probably go for cnp pro creatine e2.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice one mate keep at it the gains will be ALOT slowe from now on tho mate so don't get annoyed if you gain 5 lb month that's still good within a year at 5 lb a month you'll gain 60 lb which is alot slow and steady wins the race mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

E.Swales said:


> Thanks mate, I'm happy with the progress so will carry on with this diet. I'm looking into buying some creatine to in the next couple of months as from what I've been told it can help increase my weight and strength, I'll probably go for cnp pro creatine e2.


I'd suggest buying plain old creative mono from bulk powders, creatine is all the same regardless of price or brand, so go with the cheapest


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep it up mate.

If you keep gaining weight make sure you keep increasing those calories as you are a bigger lad now so need to eat accordingly.


----------

